# central line/swans-ganz?



## staylor64 (Nov 23, 2009)

question on coding icu visit with swans ganz, central line plancement

billed
99291-25
93503
36556-59

insurance denied 36556 as bundled into 93503.
is that correct?


----------



## cfullum (Nov 23, 2009)

*central line/swans-ganz*

According to the CCI, 36556 is mutually exclusive to 93503 but a modifier is allowed in order differentiate between the services provided.  So if you have a different diagnosis that you can use for each procedure then you can bill the 36556 with the 93503. if not then just bill the 93503 with your critical care time.


----------

